# Longer battery life



## bassinator_oh (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, I have a 12/24 volt 70lb motorguide and would like to know if its ok to run 4 batteries in a series parallel circuit on it without damaging it. 2 deep cycle batteries only last about 2-3 hours of hi speed trolling and would like to know if there's any way to make them last longer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope you dont mean constant trolling for 2hrs as no batt in the world would hold full power for that long.u gotta use ur outboard for that.if u mean stop and go,it should last longer then that. put them on a low amp slow charge all night.if that doesent work u might want to have them tested.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

which circuit are you talking about series or parallel 
4 batteries @ 100AH parallel is 12V and 400AH
4 batteries @ 100AH series is 48V and 10AH

go with 4 in parallel. they have a tendency to keep each other charged. i could go one day on my series 27 with 12V, but when i added the second, i was getting almost 3 days. primitive camping and no electric. couldn't run the truck all night to charge them


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a bow mount minnkota powerdrive 24v that I troll Erie with and with my old batteries which were just deep cycle interstates I got 3 or 4 hours at most. I bought two of the Cabelas AGM batteries and I go 8 or 9 hours and still have charge left. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

